#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Ik kan het niet meer aan, zo alleen..

## Mademoiselle..

...

----------


## Mademoiselle..

...

----------


## Mademoiselle..

...

----------


## berbersedame

succes meid

----------


## moslim1979

het alleen zijn is idd niet leuk ik ben zelf nu 3 jaar alleen dus ik weet wat je voelt 
succes meid

----------


## supernova

Mail me als je bereidt bent om niet weg te rennen!

Grt, Supernova

----------


## OnDubbelzinnig

Me, Myself and I......dat zijn er 3..:-)

----------


## tetoeani

staat niets over jou!!!!!!!!([email protected])

----------


## -Hamza

hahaha die is goed!

----------


## fouadine

:player: 


> ...

----------


## abdoo_33

ik weet presies wat je voelt 
mag ik je msn ?

----------


## abdellah76

dan word het tijd om mij te ontmoeten en me te leren kennen dan kun je je hele leven zeggen alhamdolilah

----------


## ayhantop

Hoi mademoiselle , Ik wil ook niet allen zijn, ([email protected])

----------


## najib999

een oude taart,

----------


## alina (v)

Succes ! Maar vergeet niet dat je niet alleen bent, Allah swt is overal en altijd met jouw

----------


## Hind26

Misschien helpt het als je wat meer over jezelf vertelt. 

Succes!!

----------


## najib999

*Andre Hazes: Nee nooit meer songtekst* Ik hoef jou toch niets uit te leggen
Er valt van mijn kant niets te zeggen
Het is echt over, laat me gaan schat
Ik weet nu wel wat ik aan jou had
Toe zeur nou niet meer over kleine dingen
Om hier te blijven kan je mij niet dwingen
Ik dacht dat ik het goed deed schat
Waarom was jij niet trouw

Refrein
Nee, nooit meer
Nee, nooit meer
Nee, nooit meer
Zal ik zeggen ik hou van jou
Nooit hoef jij meer iets te zeggen
Wat je deed mij uit te leggen
Laat me vrij
Dan zul je merken wat je hebt gedaan

Laat me gaan voordat ik mij nu nog bedenk
Oehoe
Hier mijn ring dat is mijn laatste geschenk 

Er waren zoveel van die nachten
Dat jij niet thuis kwam, ik maar wachten
Denk jij dat ik dat zomaar kan vergeten
Nee dat had jij toch beter kunnen weten
Je bent nog jong je kan op nieuw beginnen
Laat mij maar gaan met alle pijn van binnen
Wat was ik dom dat ik je zo vertrouwde
Oehoe

Refrein 
Nee, nooit meer
Nee, nooit meer
Nee, nooit meer
Zal ik zeggen ik hou van jou
Nooit hoef jij meer iets te zeggen
Wat je deed mij uit te leggen
Laat me vrij dan zul je merken wat je hebt gedaan

Ooohhoo
Nee, oh nee nooit meer
Nee, nee nooit meer
Nee, nooit meer

Ooohhoo nee oh nee nooit meer baby
Nee nee nooit meer oh nee
Neehee
Nee oh nee oh nee nooit meer oh nee
Nee nooit meer oh nee
Neehee

----------


## Bent enes

heb je geen ouders familie?

----------


## undercoverM

ga leven zoeke trut je zet je zelf hier te koop

----------


## ismaiiil

> ...


Zou ik je mogen leren kennen.

----------


## weld__nass25

ik hoop voor je dat je snel je mannetje vind maar wel een serieuze

----------


## masterQ

je was toch altijd al alleen.. :lachu:

----------


## mijster

hey hey ik ben mohamed en ben 40 jaar en ben ook opzoek naar een seriuse dame waar ik inshallah mijn toekomst mee wilt delen ik ben vrijgezel wn woon alleen en heb nog alleen een juiste vrouw nodig ik zag je tekst en die sprak me wel aan. ben een vrolijke jongen die echt contact zoekt en wie weet inshallah wel wat meer als het klikt dus ik zou zeggen hoe kom ik in contact met je groet med

----------

